# BAYSIDE BLUE R34 GT-R V-SPEC + PORSCHE TURBO S - Few New Pics



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

WAS UNSURE IF USE WERE ABLE TO SEE THE PICTURES IN MY OTHER THREAD AND WASN'T SURE OF HOW TO MOVE IT. SO YEAH HERE THEY ARE.​AS PROMISED - MORE PICTURES OF MY BAYSIDE BLUE GT-R V-SPEC AND PORSCHE!​
Today was a Beautiful Sunny Day! Perfect for Photo Shoot

Decided to Polish my Porsche. Took Photo's then decided to Reverse GT-R out.. Took some not bad photo's of both cars and my house ..

Hope you guys like them. Sorry for to all 56k people. May take a while.. sooo many pictures.

Enjoy!
BAYSIDE BLUE R34 GT-R V-SPEC








































































































993 PORSCHE TURBO S


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Some More - GT-R Nxt to PORSCHE


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

great pics! that bayside R34 looks GREAT! also great pictures! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

GT-R_M-$pec said:


> Today was a Beautiful Sunny Day! Perfect for Photo Shoot


Ha bet its like that all the time  didn't know porsche did M.N.P!

Nice cars and nice pics mate!

Pass us another cold'un!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Great pics, great cars & great weather . . . thanks for sharing mate.

Soooo Envious though


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

OMG! nice pics mate, any of the engine bays?

thanks for sharing
mark


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

I wonder who would win in a deathmatch on the 'Ring?

Nice pics dude, and great scenery too!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet TurboS! Now get onto modding that R34. 

Cya O!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Ah.. The weather down south!!! Just imagine how much we would have been in our cars if the weather here in england was as good as OZ or South Africa. The pics look great!!
Great combo to have.. Cmon, give us your preference...and why..


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Two words come to mind....

"You" and "[email protected]"

 Fantastic looking cars I wish I was as lucky.


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

nice photos i like ya house too


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Very  great pics!


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice pic's I'm a big P-car fan!


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

turned on!!! yaaawnnnnn


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

993 turbo s :bowdown1:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Two stunning cars, absolutely love the Porsche.

The r34 Looks stunning even in standard form.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You've got an amazing set of cars and house, need a cleaner just let me know, lol


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

So, witch one is faster?


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

That is not a 993 turbo S.....That isn't even a 993. It is either an old 964 or 930 with 993 conversion. 

Your R34 is GT-T as well?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

red_jdm said:


> Your R34 is GT-T as well?


?????
Looks like a GTR to me!


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes that's a R34 GTR no doubt. but the Porsche is totally wrong. Please don't try to fool people in here.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Any reason for the 5 year thread revival?


----------

